

Senegal invents “Rapped News” - assane101
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow-HMuXUmiE

======
psgbg
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpDJ1OceTtQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpDJ1OceTtQ)

Argentina 1997. Not a new idea. In this case was a kind of joke.

